Ask HN: How are you testing your side projects' security? - spiffytech
======
sarcasmatwork
Huuuge topic with a vague question. Do you have a question that is not at the
1000 foot level?

A side project could be code, or something physical. Two diff ways about doing
a security audit.

For example, One could use: snyk.io

